# Camel Spider wanted



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

OK first of all I am not a spider keeper or even like the bloody things, but a friend is looking for a camel spider for her collecter husband.
She has asked me to source one for her, so she can give it to him to fill a hole in his collection.
She told me how nastey these are and she is fully aware of the problems related to keeping them. 
So is it possible to get them in the UK?
What do they cost ?
She has been offered one from the States but would prefer to get one from a UK supplier.
If you have any for sale please PM me with details and include a phone number so she can ring you back herself ( she is not currently on the net due to moving house )
Thank you
Stephen


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I know a shop where they've previously sold them, I will check over the weekend.
Most of these don't survive more than a year in captivity.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I know a shop where they've previously sold them, I will check over the weekend.
> Most of these don't survive more than a year in captivity.


3-6 months are average. Spider shop stocks them from time to time but do your research first! From what i can remember it needs a REALLY small space to live in, minimal feeding and hibernating. Someone has kept one alive for several years. Try to find the article as it goes into detail.

Edit: All i could find was this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/invert-care/93881-solifuge-care-sheet-punzo-f.html

Doesn't mention hibernating but its a good starting point, however remember that very few people have kept these going for long so do a wide range of research and good luck!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheers Poxicater and Lucifus.
I had heard of them before but she gave me some horror stories about them today. Yuck.
Sure she knows what she is doing and hubby is an experienced bug keeper.
I'll see if I can find any on the spider shop, sure I have seen a link to there before.
Cheers guys
Stephen


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Cheers Poxicater and Lucifus.
> I had heard of them before but she gave me some horror stories about them today. Yuck.
> Sure she knows what she is doing and hubby is an experienced bug keeper.
> I'll see if I can find any on the spider shop, sure I have seen a link to there before.
> ...


Ignore the horror storys. Even photos on the net. Theres a famous one of an army guy holding two up but they look bigger than they are due to the way the photo was taken. Ignore the news too when they said one killed a dog with its "venom" as they have no venom. At most the dog got an infection from the bite which is apparently common after bites from these and they put it down fearing venom....or most likely the news paper fabricated the story.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeh they sound almost nice :lol2:

Thanks for the care sheet. I'll print it off for her but think her hubby knows more than me about these beasts.

Just don't please send any in the post to me, I was brought up in Australia and have a dislike for spiders over a certain size : victory:


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I really would try to put your friend off. This will be a hole in his collection that will need to be filled again and again. There are a few species of invertebrates that will never adapt to captivity and this is one. You might refer to spiders as "bloody things", but i would not keep them if i knew they were likely to die within weeks of getting them as it would simply be cruel. Some suppliers are offering Camels simply because there are a few tarantula keepers who think they can break new ground and make this species adapt. To my knowledge none have been successful.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> OK first of all I am not a spider keeper or even like the bloody things, but a friend is looking for a camel spider for her collecter husband.
> She has asked me to source one for her, so she can give it to him to fill a hole in his collection.
> She told me how nastey these are and she is fully aware of the problems related to keeping them.
> So is it possible to get them in the UK?
> ...


 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/153941-solifuge-thread.html


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there you go Tarantulabarn.com - STORE - Camel Spider (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

look the are horrors not for what it says on the news thats all fake they are extremely fast and will chance after you the two pincer like teeth are strong enough to bite through cages with mess tops so before buying take into count they are extremely fast and extremely powerful animals and i would recommend one to anyone who don't have experence


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I had written out a fantastic reply withreferences, but it got lost, so this will be quick.

Basically, the fact that your friend is looking for one now means that IMO, he hasnt researched enough. Buying one now will be a waste of £20. They are seasonal animals, you're better of buying one in early summer when the first batch of imports arrive.

Lucifus: Any chance you could reference where you got that info? I disagree with most of it (starvation, small space = rubbish IMO) as there's nothing in the literature that i've seen to agree with it. As usual, its always "some guy", which makes me think its completely made up and just doing the rounds on the forums. 

Thats actually my care sheet btw (based upon punzo's book and other stuff), I do need to update it as I want to add some stuff on the egyptian species. 

On a side note, this place is interesting to see the effect of memes...the same little snippets get passed along to other people and then repeated.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info and links guys.
I'll print off this thread tomorrow and give it to her then.
I've sent a message to the shop that apparently has 6 in stock but am awaiting a reply.
I have never met her husband and only know the lass as she works in a pet shop I deal with. She knows her stuff on the animals she chooses to work with.
At the end of the day I can only give them the information and it is up to them what they decide to do.
But these spiders are something I would NOT like to have in my house : victory:
Thanks again
Stephen.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if its the link i gave you they are on here as well.. think the username is the same as the website - tarantulabarn


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i "met" one the other weekend and WOW.. they are amazing!!! 

i spent most of the convo with the guy.. next to the camel spiders tank watching it with both eyes and listening to him with only one ear ! (sorry dave!)

he had it in a glass tank.. with sand and rocks and so on.. and it was busy digging out a hole in the sand.. when it had dug a pile of loose grains.. it was then reversing into the hole and bulldozering the loose sand away into the corner.. wicked little beastie..

i don't really "do" many inverts.. but i have to say if the chance came i would look into camel spiders more.. i don't need something to play with (have enough here for that as it is) so i would not be hands on with it at all.. but gosh.. what an amazing creature to be able to sit and observe!

N


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Meko said:


> there you go Tarantulabarn.com - STORE - Camel Spider (Powered by CubeCart)


They have it listed under the header 'True Spiders'. *shrugs*

Grant may see this, it is being referred to as*Galeodes porcupine. *I am quite sure that is a different name from the two that I had, that looked identical (I cannot even recall were I got them, same place as Grant, I think).


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

GRB said:


> Lucifus: Any chance you could reference where you got that info? I disagree with most of it (starvation, small space = rubbish IMO) as there's nothing in the literature that i've seen to agree with it. As usual, its always "some guy", which makes me think its completely made up and just doing the rounds on the forums.


It was on this section a few months back and in fact you made a reference to hibernating though not a direct quote as to they need to actually do it. Its thought that they do hibernate during the colder months of the year though however since we know very little about them any material stating that is just speculating. Also you pointed out there was evidence that less food did prolong lives of inverts. Unfortunately at the moment i cannot dig up the thread which it was posted on as i remember it had pictures and a good deal of information and i assure you its not a thread "made up" by me.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Haha, yes, I had a horrible feeling that it might have been me that said those things....the US keepers seem to think that anyway, I dont any longer. 

Having owned one now (hopefully the first of many) I doubt there's much point in trying to hibernate them. Starvation and hibernation does prolong the lives of many animals, but that doesnt mean to say that its natural or 'right' to do so. 

_Galeodes_ _porcupine_? Doesnt exist as far as i'm aware. The trouble with Galeodes is that they do look fairly similar to one another most of the time. Then again, it could also be a case of just naming it whatever sounds coolest. 

-Grant


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

I read in the paper not so long back that a british soldier was bitten by one of these things in Iraq. His arm swelled up and he had to be brought back to England for treatment. wned8:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

GRB said:


> Haha, yes, I had a horrible feeling that it might have been me that said those things....the US keepers seem to think that anyway, I dont any longer.
> 
> Having owned one now (hopefully the first of many) I doubt there's much point in trying to hibernate them. Starvation and hibernation does prolong the lives of many animals, but that doesnt mean to say that its natural or 'right' to do so.
> 
> ...


Good argument there. Its a shame we dont know more about them.



sylar said:


> I read in the paper not so long back that a british soldier was bitten by one of these things in Iraq. His arm swelled up and he had to be brought back to England for treatment. wned8:


Probably only from infection, bites from these things can get infected quite easy, especially in their native lands....lots of sand and dirt to get into the wound.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

sylar said:


> I read in the paper not so long back that a british soldier was bitten by one of these things in Iraq. His arm swelled up and he had to be brought back to England for treatment. wned8:


Yes, that was true, however, the same 'newspaper', (no prizes for guessing), went on to describe how they can grow to the size of a car wheel. It was merely an infection from the bite, much like if a dog or even a person bit you, and you did not wash it out properly.

Steve


----------



## Lizamphid (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi. go to arachnoboards.com the guys on that forum are the ones you need to contact


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

OK Guys this lass is still looking for a camel spider.
To be honest I'm not going to join the other board as it is not for me and I would never use it again.
Several people contatcted me saying they had these or could get them but not one left a phone number for the lass to order directly from them.
So last request here.
If someone has these, or can get them, please PM me your contact details so the lass can contact you directly ( She is not online due to house move so it needs to be a phone number )
Thanks everyone for their advice and comments.
Stephen.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> OK Guys this lass is still looking for a camel spider.
> To be honest I'm not going to join the other board as it is not for me and I would never use it again.
> Several people contatcted me saying they had these or could get them but not one left a phone number for the lass to order directly from them.
> So last request here.
> ...


Someone already did tell you were to get one, for £19. On this thread, as it happens.



Tarantulabarn.com - STORE - Camel Spider (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Tried the 3 exotic shops near me and none of them had any.
I'm going to Kempton at the weekend, perhaps I'll see one there.
I know she doesn't know me from Adam, but if she was to forward monies to me I'd try to get one there. I'm not subbing a purchase, as I've already ordered over £150 worth to collect there so its already going to be an expensive day. Up to her, the offer is there, I'm all over the web (game clan, online, tarantula and a member of BTS) but obviously its down to trust. I'd return any monies she forwards on Sun or Mon. Let me know or pm me for more specific details.
Good luck in your search anyway.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> Tried the 3 exotic shops near me and none of them had any.
> I'm going to Kempton at the weekend, perhaps I'll see one there.
> I know she doesn't know me from Adam, but if she was to forward monies to me I'd try to get one there. I'm not subbing a purchase, as I've already ordered over £150 worth to collect there so its already going to be an expensive day. Up to her, the offer is there, I'm all over the web (game clan, online, tarantula and a member of BTS) but obviously its down to trust. I'd return any monies she forwards on Sun or Mon. Let me know or pm me for more specific details.
> Good luck in your search anyway.


Or....he could order the one from the TB for £19, as has been mentioned, and hand it to her.

Just a thought....:whistling2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Absolutely, that's what I'd do.
However as that link was posted a while back (and repeated) and he's still asking perhaps there's a reason he's not ordering from there eg. size, postage cost etc.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I doubt that he would get a lot cheaper than £19, that is about the going rate, and the *TB have a good rep.*

Oh well.

We have tried!

:no1:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Someone already did tell you were to get one, for £19. On this thread, as it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantulabarn.com - STORE - Camel Spider (Powered by CubeCart)


As it happens I wrote a message to them and asked for their phone numbers so she could sort it out herself. 
THEY DID NOT REPLY TO MY MESSAGE.:devil:
As I said it is not for me and I am not getting involved in paying for things I don't know about for other people.
While I am happy to supply the details it is up to her at the end of the day to buy the spider herself.
I have stated several times that I would pass phone details on to her for her to make her own arrangements. 
If people have something to hide, or do not want to provide phone details, then fine.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> As it happens I wrote a message to them and asked for their phone numbers so she could sort it out herself.
> THEY DID NOT REPLY TO MY MESSAGE.:devil:
> As I said it is not for me and I am not getting involved in paying for things I don't know about for other people.
> While I am happy to supply the details it is up to her at the end of the day to buy the spider herself.
> ...


I don't think the Tarantulabarn have anything to 'hide', not really sure what you mean by that. If she wants it bad enough, they are good suppliers, it is a fair price, but the best advice I could give would be for her not to wait too long, as they don't tend to stay in stock for long.

Was just trying to help.

Steve


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i messaged Steve from Tarantulabarn through here about sending a couple of spiders to somebody from here. He replied straight away and the day after i did the sale he phoned me to tell me it had been dispatched and what time it was due to arrive there.

As always with computers, its possible your message didn't make it through their site / spam filters but its worth messaging Steve through here.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*wonders if the fella ever got the beastie*

:whistling2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Did we ever get an outcome on this one?

:lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I passed the details on but the girl I was acting for has changed jobs.
I don't know if she endded up getting one or not.
All I did was give her the details and advise her they were difficult and not long lived.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Never been keen on the things personally. No venom, short lived and ugly.... no thanks. The only way you can keep them for a decent time in captivity is by feeding them on very little and keeping them at cold temperatures which doesn't even sound humane to me. There are loads of horror stories about em though, all fabricated nonsense of course.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> Never been keen on the things personally. No venom, short lived and ugly.... no thanks. *The only way you can keep them for a decent time in captivity is by feeding them on very little and keeping them at cold temperatures *which doesn't even sound humane to me. There are loads of horror stories about em though, all fabricated nonsense of course.


 
I don't get why people have to post this on every Solifuge thread - half the people posting this have never even owned one yet report this factoid in good faith!:lol2::bash:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I would say not to bother getting one either, i've kept spiders for the best part of 15 years but this was one animal i did get and as a lot of people say they do not last long. Mine actually only lasted about three months! It was a cute little thing though and i will have to post an old pic of it if i can dig it out  But yeah i would never get them again due to how easily it died


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

when is collecting seasion then? as all are wild caught. or is someone captive breeding?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

matto2k said:


> when is collecting seasion then? as all are wild caught. or is someone captive breeding?


The best time to get African sp. is around about mid spring as being WC this is when they will be able to collect juveniles rather than last years adults.

Since juveniles are practically impossible to find, most collectors will go for bigger ones you can catch easier. If you buy them in late summer or even Autumn, you will be getting the juveniles which hatched the previous Winter (or hatched early spring) and which are nearing the end of their lives.

To date only Punzo has reared them throughout an entire life cycle and most people have only limited success with gravid WC females (The US species mostly).


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I had mine sent to me during summer time


----------



## ReptileSeeker (May 14, 2008)

GRB said:


> I don't get why people have to post this on every Solifuge thread - half the people posting this have never even owned one yet report this factoid in good faith!:lol2::bash:


Thinking about it, it does seem logical. When the temperature is lowered all inverts metabolism slows down. As long as it isn't significance to kill it of course. He has a point. There has never been any empical evidence or research to suggest that feeding spiders mice has adverse effects but it is spoken like the gospel in the hobby and indeed on these forums. Of course this doesn't mean it is wrong but it doesn't make it right either.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> To date only Punzo has reared them throughout an entire life cycle and most people have only limited success with gravid WC females (The US species mostly).


In your view, GRB, _why _is this so?

Why do W/C species not breed well (if at all), in captivity, when so many other inverts, even those that share the same regions, seem to do so, just fine?


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> In your view, GRB, _why _is this so?
> 
> Why do W/C species not breed well (if at all), in captivity, when so many other inverts, even those that share the same regions, seem to do so, just fine?


 
i heard that the males get munched quite often. + there is never that many in the UK available for any one to perfect the technique to breed them i suspect.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

matto2k said:


> i heard that the males get munched quite often. + there is never that many in the UK available for any one to perfect the technique to breed them i suspect.


Hi Matto,

I guess, in at attempt at breeding them, there_ would_ be a risk in the male being eaten. But is that risk any greater than when trying to breed two Praying Mantids, for example?

Imo, I think it has something to do with the conditions they are kept in, while in captivity.

I am convinced that there must be 'something', it could be one thing, or a combination, which we are just not getting_ quite_ right, and we have not yet figured out what that missing element is.

When there are programmes about inverts, they usually cover scorps, ants, and spiders. I would love to see a whole episode of such a programme, dedicated entirely to Solfs.


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

www.exotic-pets.co.uk stock them


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

chewy fyu said:


> www.exotic-pets.co.uk stock them


they may stock them but their site(for the most part) shows you everything they've ever had in. Easier system in some ways, but it means they won't necessarily be able to get them for you all the time, camel spiders being a prime example. Their having a shipment from the Egyptian region in March-April, which should include various inverts hopefully Camel spiders included(Karens words).

So I'll have to check the pre-order list in March haha.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahhhh yes the "CAMEL SPIDER"...without doubt one of the ugliest things i have had the misfortune to meet...and after 3 marriages..trust me! I know what i`m talking about!:whistling2:

There is even an entire website dedicated to true stories and tall tales brought back by American troops serving in the Gulf..

Amazing Camel Spider Stories



However, in regards size of these things...THIS IS NOT A MYTH!

I have a picture of one taken at my last encounter...
be warned..if of a nervous disposition..read no further..................


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

chewy fyu said:


> www.exotic-pets.co.uk stock them


Currently unavailable, according to their site, mate.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

What's happened to T/Barns site?

Seems to have been under maintainance for ages...:whip:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> What's happened to T/Barns site?
> 
> Seems to have been under maintainance for ages...:whip:


 yeah i was wondering that


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> What's happened to T/Barns site?
> 
> Seems to have been under maintainance for ages...:whip:


dunno but...why bump this thread to ask that?:lol2:

Any word on any camel spiders people? Don't stock lists generally have them April-May time?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> dunno but...why bump this thread to ask that?:lol2:


Because I happened to be looking on their site for one, at the time.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I can get camel spiders. Who wants em? Can get Galoedes granti and the rarely seen arabicus. If there is sufficient demand i'll get some in.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*Hand raises*

I do. You have a PM.

: victory:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> *Hand raises*
> 
> I do. You have a PM.
> 
> : victory:


GTFO! *pushes Enlightenment off a cliff*

hehehe....


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd rather you pushed me off a cliff, than pushed me ON a Cliff.

Especially if his surname happened to be 'Richard'.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I'd rather you pushed me off a cliff, than pushed me ON a Cliff.
> 
> Especially if his surname happened to be 'Richard'.


well well well, we weren't even talking about that, I sense some secret desires.:whistling2:

time for work! BRRRR!!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm belting out a few bars of Mistletoe & Wine, as I type.

The remix.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Heeheh thanks for the PMs chaps - i'll see how much - i reckon they'll be fairly pricey though - maybe like £30-35ish. I shall be in touch!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks - : victory:

Just noticed, this isn't in classifieds!

:bash:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

<cowers wimpering in the corner awaiting the wrath of GRB>


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

jakakadave said:


> <cowers wimpering in the corner awaiting the wrath of GRB>


LOL

Why?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

<whispering> This should be in the classifieds... if he sees, we're done for!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Do we need back up?

Hahahahahahahah...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Being a mod does have upsides....I do enjoy the bizarre conversations. 

As for G.granti - it would be fun but alas I'll have to pass. Good luck with them, although can I pre-emptively ask for no threads about "why did my camel spider not live more than x months" with replies of "well this one dude in america had on in a cup for 4 years ...." :lol2:

Oh, and in advance, if anyone does get some can I have the deads?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Oh, and in advance, if anyone does get some can I have the deads?


Seriously?

When mine died it smelled RANK, after just a couple of hours.

But if you wish....


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> Being a mod does have upsides....I do enjoy the bizarre conversations.
> 
> As for G.granti - it would be fun but alas I'll have to pass. Good luck with them, although can I pre-emptively ask for no threads about "why did my camel spider not live more than x months" with replies of "well this one dude in america had on in a cup for 4 years ...." :lol2:
> 
> Oh, and in advance, if anyone does get some can I have the deads?


LOL oh man! That's so unfair. The only reason for getting one as far as I am concerned is so that I can wait for it to die and then post continual questions about why it didn't live for very long.

I like the way Solifugids conduct themselves - live fast, die young. Good on em - the most rock & roll of all inverts!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Seriously?
> 
> When mine died it smelled RANK, after just a couple of hours.
> 
> But if you wish....


Stick it in the freezer!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Stick it in the freezer!


Well, if I get any, and _when_ they die, I will do that for ya, then.

But what about while they were in transit? They would defrost, and the last thing I would want to do is have you get a packet of stinking camel spiders!

I guess I could put them in alchohol?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Well, if I get any, and _when_ they die, I will do that for ya, then.
> 
> But what about while they were in transit? They would defrost, and the last thing I would want to do is have you get a packet of stinking camel spiders!
> 
> I guess I could put them in alchohol?


Hmmn, you live near me I suppose - perhaps nearer the time I'll pm and maybe I could pick them up and have some alcohol with me of sufficient strength (rather than wasting vodka or something).


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Hmmn, you live near me I suppose - perhaps nearer the time I'll pm and maybe I could pick them up and have some alcohol with me of sufficient strength (rather than wasting vodka or something).


Yes, you can do this, that would be no problem.

Btw..there was this fella in the US who kept one in a cup for ten years...


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Weeeell, my boy didn't get them dammit! Says might be able to get them again in two or three weeks.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

jakakadave said:


> Weeeell, my boy didn't get them dammit! .


No.

Send him back out(NOW), and tell him not to come_ back_ until he has them.

Thanks


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

enlightenment said:


> No.
> 
> Send him back out(NOW), and tell him not to come_ back_ until he has them.
> 
> Thanks


I know - i'm super cheesed about it. I really was getting excited. Still i've got some super sexy true spiders coming so it's not all bad.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

What you getting?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:I can get black camel spiders (Galeodes sp):Na_Na_Na_Na:

But...
£25 each


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

exopet said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:I can get black camel spiders (Galeodes sp):Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But...
> £25 each


I'll chuck you a PM.

The black one's have_ really_ fat abdomens!

Sort of like Susan Boyle, only without the singing!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> I'll chuck you a PM.
> 
> The black one's have_ really_ fat abdomens!
> 
> Sort of like Susan Boyle, only without the singing!


These live longer if you feed them less (I know, I know!) - I've seen some really, really fat ones bordering on grotesque and the one I had was no where near this size and seemed fairly happy. 

Also, I'm not convinced they are Galeodes, they look not much like any of the others. I thought Rhagoletes, but in honesty I am still learning about their taxonomy.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> These live longer if you feed them less (I know, I know!) - I've seen some really, *really fat ones bordering on grotesque* and the one I had was no where near this size and seemed fairly happy.
> 
> Also, I'm not convinced they are Galeodes, they look not much like any of the others. I thought Rhagoletes, but in honesty I am still learning about their taxonomy.


You got that right, fella.

They are v unlike the others, a bit gruesome, almost grub like, in a way.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Do you mean Galeodes arabicus?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> Do you mean Galeodes arabicus?


Indeed I do Jack


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

They are so cool. Don't see em very often.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

exopet said:


> Indeed I do Jack
> image


How odd.

_Galeodes arabicus_ is not a valid species according to the catalogue, but I have seen G. spec "Arabicus" used (confusing still as there is a valid species called _G.arabs_ - with subspecies G. arabs arabs). 

It just doesn't look like a Galeodes that one. I have one pickled, next time I am back I will pick it up and see if it does indeed key out to the Galeodidae. I've seen really similar looking species in the Rhagodidae which was my first gut reaction.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

GRB said:


> How odd.
> 
> _Galeodes arabicus_ is not a valid species according to the catalogue, but I have seen G. spec "Arabicus" used (confusing still as there is a valid species called _G.arabs_ - with subspecies G. arabs arabs).
> 
> It just doesn't look like a Galeodes that one. I have one pickled, next time I am back I will pick it up and see if it does indeed key out to the Galeodidae. I've seen really similar looking species in the Rhagodidae which was my first gut reaction.


That will be interesting to see as I completely agree it looks nothing like anything else in the genus.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> That will be interesting to see as I completely agree it looks nothing like anything else in the genus.


I actually doubled checked yesterday and we have a G.arabs in the museum. Must grab my specimen and try to key it out to something. In fact, we have two Galeodes species (one unknown) and both look very different in general form from these small black ones. 

Anyway, those little black ones are a lot of fun. If you provide a deep container (at least 8" substrate) they dig and dig and dig, amazing to watch. I havd best success with a soil mixture made from aquatic compost and desert sand about 50:50. They seem to appreciate some degree of moisture (but not too much - 50% RH seems feasible) although I never saw my one drink.


----------



## Checkerz86 (Aug 15, 2010)

*I'm selling a camel spider*

Well if you want mine I'm selling my camel spider


----------

